# [resolved] An easy question about I/O and CPU bound processes



## C0B01 (Jan 6, 2005)

*An easy question about I/O and CPU bound processes*

What are the main differences between an I/O bound process and a CPU bound process? Is it just the fact that an CPU bound process is waiting in the ready queue and the I/O bound process is waiting in the I/O queue? My answer seems too stupid to me.. think I may have missed a lecture... :4-dontkno


----------



## C0B01 (Jan 6, 2005)

scrap that! I've found the right notes! :sayyes: 

...

# IO Bound processes: processes that perform lots of IO operations. Each IO operation is followed by a short CPU burst to process the IO, then more IO happens.
# CPU bound processes: processes that perform lots of computation and do little IO. Tend to have a few long CPU bursts.

...


----------

